# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HKL: Linjat 50 ja 59 yhdistyvät 17.8.

## RSS

Bussi 59 ajaa maanantaista 17.8. alkaen Herttoniemestä Pajamäkeen asti. Linjat 59 ja 50 yhdistetään, joten nykyinen linja 50 Sompasaaresta Pajamäkeen lopettaa liikennöintinsä.

Uusi linja kulkee linjan 59 entistä reittiä Herttoniemen metroasemalta Ilmalaan. Ilmantorilta se jatkaa lopetettavan linjan 50 reittiä Hakamäentie - Vihdintie - Pitäjänmäentie - Pajamäentie. Pajamäen suuntaan ajaessaan linja ei käytä Ilmalantorilla linjan 59 nykyistä päätepysäkkiä vaan linjan 50 nykyistä pysäkkiä.

Linja liikennöi arkisin noin klo 5.30 - 22.

Linja 50 lopetetaan, koska Sompasaaren sataman toiminta on päättynyt. Hermannin rantatien poikittaisyhteydet hoituvat jatkossa uudella linjalla 56, joka ajaa 17.8. alkaen Kalastamasta Kannelmäkeen. Entisen satama-alueen joukkoliikenneyhteydet hoidetaan Jouko-kaupunginosalinjalla 60, joka ajaa kutsujen perusteella arkisin noin 7 - 17.30


Linjan 59 reitti 17.8. alkaen (pdf): Liite 538



Lue koko uutinen HKL:n sivuilta...

----------

